# Size of liquid line for 410a



## Erce29 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi I have just come of school and am a beginner in ac residential service field.I am asking this question on a retrofit from r22 to r410a with 18 rise and 7 feet horizontal run on a lineset.Can I run one quarter inch for the liquid line with a two ton lennox system or will I have problems.Also what about the size of the suction line.I know I have to purge the old mineral oil and pull a 500 micron and brazed with nitrogen in the line.I am not to certain about how critical this lineset is.The system was originally installed in a fifth floor condo in 1968.The splittop has the variable lennox cbx32mv air handler in the unit with the condenser and compressor on the roof of a six fllor building.


----------



## ELECTROLOVER (Apr 14, 2014)

Call a man to do the job. Only thing your qualified for is washing coils and changing filters. 
Bitch


----------



## Erce29 (Jul 19, 2014)

Electrolover I got your reply .You remind me of the ******** in Texas I met while training to be an Army helicopter pilot durning the Vietnam war.You state has one doctor per 1500 patients I wonder why?Even the non union electrical contractors are being overwhelmed by the illegal aliens cutting into profits.My great grandfather from Germany a doctor came to America in 1850 and fought for the south from Kentucky.Can you even afford dental treatment on what they pay you to work in the South.Also the few times I was in the South I notice more then a few people with no teeth?You obvious are no Southern gentlemen like my border state Kentucky relatives who are still living on land that George Washington deed my ancestors for fighting in the American Revolution.


----------

